# Symfony2 Installation in ISPConfig 3



## sr972 (8. Juli 2013)

Hi,

ich hatte schon mal im Web gesucht und auch in den Foren aber ich habe nicht das richtige gefunden (oder ich war zu dumm, die richtigen Suchbegriffe zu nutzen). Falls es also einen entsprechenden (englischsprachigen) Thread gibt, der eine Lösung bietet, wäre ich über den Link dankbar.

So zum "Problem":

Wie bekannt, sieht ja in ISPConfig ein Pfad für eine Website aus wie /var/www/clients/client1/web4 oder das entsprechende Domain Equivalent. Darin gibts u.A. ein /web Verzeichnis.

Wäre es jetzt "richtiger" einfach in (um beim Beispiel zu bleiben) web4/ alles betreffend Symfony rein zu stellen (mit dem Hintergedanken, dass /web dann natürlich auch durch das web Verzeichnis von Symfony ersetzt wird)

oder

könnte ich irgendwie bei der Site einstellen, dass der Webpfad in dem Fall nicht /web ist, sondern /web/web bzw. ist es richtig, dass ich in Sites > Websites > -enstprechende Seite- > Options > Apache Directives einfach ein DocumentRoot /var/www/clients/client1/web4/web/web rein schreibe. Das würde ja auch gehen, ich hätte dann natürlich in dem entsprechenden File (in sites-enabled) im VHost dann oben einen DocumentRoot Eintrag und am Schluss vor dem Closing Tag vom VHost nochmal ein DocumentRoot.

... Oder gibts eine ganz andere "saubere" Methode?


Danke schon mal für Antworten und Hilfen.


----------



## Till (8. Juli 2013)

> Wäre es jetzt "richtiger" einfach in (um beim Beispiel zu bleiben) web4/ alles betreffend Symfony rein zu stellen (mit dem Hintergedanken, dass /web dann natürlich auch durch das web Verzeichnis von Symfony ersetzt wird)


Direkt in den Pfad /var/www/clients/client1/web4 sollt nichts kopiert werden, aktuelle ISPCOnfig Versionen schützen das verzeichnis auch mit dem Immutable Attribut.



> könnte ich irgendwie bei der Site einstellen, dass der Webpfad in dem Fall nicht /web ist, sondern /web/web bzw. ist es richtig, dass ich in Sites > Websites > -enstprechende Seite- > Options > Apache Directives einfach ein DocumentRoot /var/www/clients/client1/web4/web/web rein schreibe. Das würde ja auch gehen, ich hätte dann natürlich in dem entsprechenden File (in sites-enabled) im VHost dann oben einen DocumentRoot Eintrag und am Schluss vor dem Closing Tag vom VHost nochmal ein DocumentRoot.


Wir arbeiten da an einer Einstellmöglichkeit. Was jetzt schon funktionieren sollte ist dass Du das DocumentRoot im apache Direktiven Feld manuell neu setzt. Da apache ja imemr die letzte Version einer Einstellung nimmt, müsstest Du damit den von ISPConfig gesetzen Pfad überschreiben können.


----------



## sr972 (9. Juli 2013)

Zitat von Till:


> Wir arbeiten da an einer Einstellmöglichkeit. Was jetzt schon funktionieren sollte ist dass Du das DocumentRoot im apache Direktiven Feld manuell neu setzt. Da apache ja imemr die letzte Version einer Einstellung nimmt, müsstest Du damit den von ISPConfig gesetzen Pfad überschreiben können.


OK, danke für die Info. Wie ich ja schon geschrieben hatte, funktioniert dass mit dem DocumentRoot in den Apache Direktiven, habe ich ja jetzt auch schon so.

Wollte halt nur nach einer Best Practice fragen, die es scheinbar auch im Moment ist, in dem man nachträglich das Root verbiegt.


----------



## axe1987 (28. Juli 2017)

Hallo,

gibt es zu diesem Thema ein Update. Ich habe das gleiche Problem mit nginx.
Ich müsste für ein Symfony based CMS die Webroot ändern (nur für die eine property).

Grüße axe1987


----------



## logifech (28. Juli 2017)

Ich finde man sollte als Feature request mit aufnehmen, dass man selber einstellen kann wo das Webverzeichnis ist. Also so als wenn ich ne Subdomain anlege wo ich den Subdomain Pfad anlegen muss sollte es auch für die Hauotdomain geben. Hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine.


----------

